# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Windows Installer CleanUp Utility

## Matias

Бывают случаи, когда какая-то программа, использующая установщик  Windows, некорректно удаляется, т.е. от нее остаются хвосты. Это  приводит к постоянным ошибкам, поскольку установщик Windows безуспешно  пытается исправить программу, которой уже нет в системе. Для зачистки  хвостов можно воспользоваться Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.
*Как использовать Windows Installer Cleanup Utility*:
1. Скачайте и установите *Windows Installer Cleanup Utility*
2. Запустите программу
3.  Выберите приложение, остатки которого необходимо удалить
3. Нажмите *Remove*
4. Когда программа закончит работу, нажмите *Exit*.
5. Перезагрузите компьютер
Краткое описание Windows Installer Cleanup Utility
*Примечание 1*: Windows Installer CleanUp Utility больше не поддерживается Microsoft, программа удалена с официального сайта.
*Примечание 2*: утилита ни в коем случае не должна использоваться в качестве замены  стандартного средства удаления программ Windows. Она удаляет не всю  программу, а только ту часть, которая связана с установщиком Windows. Некорректное использование данной утилиты может привести к переустановке всех программ, использующих установщик Windows.

----------

*olejah*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey888

Ничего не могу сказать об этой проге, но могу сказать что после многолетних испытаний похожих прог, а еще прог по очистке системы, понял одно, все они не столько чистят и удаляют сколько убивают систему  :Cheesy: 
По крайней мере больше всего обвалов виндовс видел именно по этой причине  :Wink:

----------


## PavelA

> но могу сказать что после многолетних испытаний похожих прог, а еще прог по очистке системы, понял одно, все они не столько чистят и удаляют сколько убивают систему


 За длительный период использования определенного набора программ могу сказать, была повреждена только одна система.

Программой, описываемой в данном топике я не пользовался.

----------


## Matias

Windows Installer Cleanup Utility не является чистильщиком реестра в обычном смысле этого слова. Я недаром написал, что утилиту следует использовать только в том случае, если программу невозможно удалить стандартными средствами. Я сам тоже не пользовался утилитой, однако советовал ее другим пользователям, которым она помогла.

----------


## PavelA

> утилиту следует использовать только в том случае, если программу невозможно удалить стандартными средствами.


Есть такое нестанд. средство: найти в реестре запись об этой программе. Там есть ключик, связанный с деинсталлером. Далее работа в командной строке, и вот уже программа удалена. Метод не всегда выручает, но имеет право на жизнь.

----------


## sergey888

> За длительный период использования определенного набора программ могу сказать, была повреждена только одна система.
> 
> Программой, описываемой в данном топике я не пользовался.


Тут есть такая тонкость, если использовать подобные проги на свежеустановленных системах или на старых системах на которых программа установленна давно и периодически используется то шанс обрушения минимальный. Но если установить на старую систему где уже много ошибок и мусора в реестре и прогнать подобными чистильщиками то шанс обрушения приближается к 100%  :Cheesy:

----------


## Matias

Статья  о Windows Installer Cleanup в Wikipedia.

----------

